# I've had Echo for one year today



## Listat (May 15, 2015)

The title pretty much sums everything up, I've had my budgie Echo for one year today. :green budgie:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

HI Nicola & Echo! Happy first anniversary to both of you  I wish you many more of them, filled with happiness. 
Kisses to Echo from Peta and me way down here. :smiley-talk017:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*HAPPY HOMECOMING DAY
ECHO!

arty: arty2: arty:

:smiley-talk017:​*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy first anniversary!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy 1st homecoming day, Echo!! arty: arty3: 
May this be the first of many big celebrations yet to come! :b-day: 
Your very own 1st anniversary here at Talk Budgies is also coming soon!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Congratulations on your first year with your budgie.May you have many more.Blessings


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Many congratulations on your very first homecoming anniversary with little Echo! :clap: :first: arty:


----------

